# Protek Bathgate



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Meant to post this up weeks ago but better late than never!

I have an Octavia VRS and unfortunately found the following issues not long after purchasing the car :doublesho :

- A spot of rust on my tailgate, along the seam that runs above the numberplate (car was only 3 and a half years old at the time but seems to be a known problem according to the Briskoda forum)

- The nearside rear quarter/door looked to have been damaged and the repair wasn't great.

After researching local bodyshops, I decided on Protek of Bathgate and what can I say, the work both times has been great and I've been very impressed. If anyone is in the area and needs a decent bodyshop, I cannot recommend Kevin (gally), Dougie and the rest of the team enough.

Cheers,
Kenny


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I never knew it was protek who gally worked with, they get a great name!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks very much for that Kenny, much appreciated mate. Just pleased we could help with the car which was hardly needing any work as you know.

We only try to give people the worksmanship that we would accept ourselves and hopefully we get close to that. 

Thanks again mate.


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

gally said:


> Thanks very much for that Kenny, much appreciated mate. Just pleased we could help with the car which was hardly needing any work as you know.
> 
> We only try to give people the worksmanship that we would accept ourselves and hopefully we get close to that.
> 
> Thanks again mate.


Not at all mate, the praise is much deserved. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Highly dodgy in my opinion.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Highly dodgy in my opinion.


Lols! You're now banned! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gally said:


> Lols! You're now banned! :lol:


:lol: uch away you!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

he banned me from taking my car there aswell grizz..

he said I'd be too much of a pain in the ar5e :lol:


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Highly dodgy in my opinion.


The truth's out now!


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool!, it's nice to know there's a reliable body shop not to far away


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments guys much appreciated.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Ill second all the praise, Kev has managed to drain quite a bit of cash from me! All money well spent though! Top job always!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

In all seriousness Protek done a great job on my grill

from this










To this










And the job was perfect i wouldnt hesitate to use them again for anything.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I took my grill off the other day and a whole side snapped off! :lol: 

Was going to take it somewhere good but just rattle canned it in the end!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> Ill second all the praise, Kev has managed to drain quite a bit of cash from me! All money well spent though! Top job always!


Lols! We were trying to convince you not to spend anymore! :lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice to see the heads up given for this place. I'll be visiting this place on Thursday. Sorry I couldn't make it last week Gally. My mum was in hospital having an op and I ended up looking after her most of the week. Will defo be there this Thursday. Kept the day off and free!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Look forward to it mate. Like I said just ask for Kevin at the reception.


----------

